# Dashboard atom feed URL



## Rolli-Ronny (20. Dez. 2010)

Ich wollte eben mal den Feed ändern um etwas eigenes anzeigen zulassen und musste festellen da man drt rein schreiben kann was man möchte es wird immer der Feed von ispconfig angezeigt,selbst wenn ich nur den Namen meiner Katze dort rein schreibeIst der Fehler nur bei mir vorhanden oder konnte das auch noch jemand anderes von euch festellen?Meine Version ist die 3.0.3 ein Update habe ich noch nicht gewagt weil ich nicht weiss was anschliessend nicht mehr läuft.


----------



## Till (20. Dez. 2010)

Du musst auf 3.0.3.1 updaten um den Feed ändern zu können.



> Meine Version ist die 3.0.3 ein Update habe ich noch nicht gewagt weil ich nicht weiss was anschliessend nicht mehr läuft.


Wieso sollte danach irgend was nicht mehr gehen? Ich update alle meine Server seit den ersten Betas mit ispconfig_update.sh und bis jetzt ist dabei noch nie wtwas kaputt gegangen. Voraussetzung ist natürlich immer das Du nicht manuel ins setup eingegriffen oder irgendwelche Sourcen hast.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (20. Dez. 2010)

Danke Till für deine Antwort ich werde mich morgen mal daran machen ISPConfig upzudaten und dann Berichten ob noch alles läuft.


----------

